# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Mtdna H1e

## Promenade

Hello eupedia, I was wondering if someone could point me to a place where I could learn information on my maternal haplogroup.

I was able to find information pertaining to hapolgroup H as whole but not specifically on my subclade H1e. I was wondering if maybe it was known under another separate name?

As far as I know my direct Maternal lineage is from the north western area of Lower Saxony in Germany, if that is of any helps.

Thanks for any information you can provide me!

----------


## Promenade

From what I have been able to scrounge from the internet is that H1e is associated with the Hutterites who originated in Austria, Sephardi Jews and has been found in multiple neolithic german individuals.

The earliest direct maternal ancestor that I was able to trace to was a women from around 1860's born in the north western region of the Kingdom of Hanover, now Lower Saxony, Germany. I wonder if it is also prevalent in this region of germany like it was in neolithic times and in Austria and the Hutterites, but I'm also playing with the fact that she could have been partially Sephardi as autosomally I am 4 percent Iberian and I have traced back all my other ancestral lines to at least 1800 with none near the Iberian region. 

I did have the pleasure of meeting my great grandmother, the daughter of this woman and from her appearances she seemed like a typical north european and there is no family stories of any ancestry outside that of germany or people with religions outside of protestant from this period, so I am not really sold on the Sephardi ancestry and tend to think that the mtdna was native to the region and that the Iberian dna came from somewhere else.

Does anyone have any info or sources to help me uncover more?

----------


## ATLWolf

Mine are as follows:

*Maternal haplogroup is H1e. 
Paternal haplogroup is R1b1b2a1a2d**

----------


## javilin

Hello :)

My maternal haplogroup is also H1e and I can't find a lot of information about it.
I'm from the north west of Spain, and as far as I've been able to trace back my maternal line has lived there at least for 150 years (but considering my family history and cultural context I'm sure it's way more).

According to 23andme, the H1 mutation likely arose in a woman living on the Iberian peninsula. Even today, almost 25% of the Spanish population carries the H1 haplogroup. With the waning of the Ice Age, some populations grew rapidly and expanded northward from the Iberian refuge. Others turned southward, crossing the Strait of Gibraltar into northern Africa.

----------


## Mchenry123

My Wife has H1e as well but interestingly her family is from Foggia Italy. So I guess during an ice age they just stayed in Italy perhaps?

----------


## Promenade

> My Wife has H1e as well but interestingly her family is from Foggia Italy. So I guess during an ice age they just stayed in Italy perhaps?


We now have H1e samples from the early Neolithic in Germany, so from what I can discern it likely entered Europe during the early neolithic with farmers from Anatolia

----------


## EK47

I am H1e1 and I was able to trace maternal line back to Strasbourg, Alsace region. Last name Weber b. 1826. I have reached a dead end with her.

----------

